# Is there likely anything I can do if I’m scheduled outside my availability due to holiday hours?



## CrimsonArk (Nov 26, 2022)

Is there anything I can do if holiday hours are leading me to be scheduled outside of my availability?

Seems kind of absurd that just because my store is implementing holiday hours that that means my availability goes out of the window. It wasn’t just a suggestion when I made it known lol 

Am I just screwed? Because I’ll be forced to quit if it can’t, or likely won’t, be changed and I’ve only been here for two months.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2022)

Did you talk to your tl?


----------



## CrimsonArk (Nov 26, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you talk to your tl?


They had already left by the time I came in yesterday (my etl) and they aren’t in today (I’m off today) and I’m not sure if they’ll be in tomorrow or not. Hopefully they are, I’m just wondering how accommodating they’ll likely be.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2022)

If they don’t know, they can’t fix it


----------

